
Ion-convert: Convert data to the Amazon Ion format - brad0
https://github.com/bradley-curran/ion-convert
======
brad0
I'm working on a project that uses the Amazon Ion format to store binary data.
I wanted to see the textual representation of the data when debugging, but
there wasn't any existing tools.

